# Original request to set up this forum



## Smashbox (21 Dec 2008)

In light of most peoples poverty at the moment, is there any chance we could have a place where we could post best buys, bargains that were found, stuff like that?

I know theres one on boards.ie, but these forums are way better, nicer people, etc etc


----------



## mathepac (21 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*

Aww shucks, thanks. 

Good idea.


----------



## MaryBe (22 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*



Smashbox said:


> I know theres one on boards.ie, but these forums are way better, nicer people, etc etc


 
Totally agree with you.  This is a lovely site with some great characters.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*

Site is too good, am developing an addiction. Maybe there should be a 'Dealing with your AAM Addiction' forum.


----------



## jhegarty (22 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*

Could work , but would need the frequent poster requirement to keep the shills out.


----------



## Sherman (22 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*



jhegarty said:


> could Work , But Would Need The Frequent Poster Requirement To Keep The Shills Out.



+1


----------



## lou2 (22 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*

Well for anyone interested in an Iphone related bargain I bought 2 iphone Lansing speakers from the Apple website for 200 euro each as Christmas presents. Was queueing in HMV today and I spotted them on special offer for 159.99. I'm snapping now! Too late to send back in time for Christmas.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (22 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*

Love the idea but I think as well as the frequent poster requirement there would have to be a posting guideline where the subject line includes the item on offer and the area the offer was seen.


----------



## rmelly (23 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*



Bubbly Scot said:


> Love the idea but I think as well as the frequent poster requirement there would have to be a posting guideline where the subject line includes the item on offer and the area the offer was seen.


 
and duration and price maybe


----------



## rmelly (23 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*



Smashbox said:


> In light of most peoples poverty at the moment, is there any chance we could have a place where we could post best buys, bargains that were found, stuff like that?
> 
> I know theres one on boards.ie, but these forums are way better, nicer people, etc etc


 
boards.ie is rubbish - full of bebo heads


----------



## ClubMan (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*



rmelly said:


> boards.ie is rubbish - full of bebo heads


I disagree. Quite a few of the many forums on_ boards.ie_ are fine. And adverts.ie is also pretty good. I am pretty sure that I myself am not a _"Bebo head" _by the way.


----------



## rmelly (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*



ClubMan said:


> I disagree. Quite a few of the many forums on_ boards.ie_ are fine. And adverts.ie is also pretty good. I am pretty sure that I myself am not a _"Bebo head" _by the way.


 
I was reading a thread this morning on boards.ie where the poster wanted to know if his employer not paying a bonus (that wasn't in his contract) was illegal.

And I didn't say / mean everyone was a bebo head, but there is a disproportionate number of them on it.


----------



## mathepac (25 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*



rmelly said:


> ...
> And I didn't say / mean everyone was a bebo head, but there is a disproportionate number of them on it.


One's enough.


----------



## Caveat (25 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*



rmelly said:


> boards.ie is rubbish - full of bebo heads



Don't know about 'bebo heads' but I simply find the site annoying - it's chaotic and  messy with far too little moderation IMO.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Dec 2008)

*Re: 'Bargains'!*

OK, I have set up this forum as an experiment. I would be surprised if it works though. 

It has to be limited to Frequent Posters, so it limits the traffic considerably. 

What is our policy towards Registered Users posting bargains in other forums? Do we delete them? 

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (26 Dec 2008)

One of my posts relating to Elmo Live bargains appears to have gone missing already.


----------



## z107 (26 Dec 2008)

What is the policy towards people with vested interests? - even if what they are touting is a genuine bargain with better value than the competition?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 Dec 2008)

I presume they declare their interest within the post


----------

